# HElPPPP!!!! I WENT TO THE WALMART AND CAME OUT TO FIND A SCRATCH ON MY RENTAL UBER



## Beats By Da Don (May 16, 2017)

OK I WAS SHOPPING AT WALMART THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I CAME BACK TO THE CAR I NOTICE A DENT AND SCRATCH ON THE BACK PASSENGER DOOR I AM USING A ENTERPRISE CAR FOR UBER WILL THEY TAKE THE CAR FROM ME??????


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Beats By Da Don said:


> *OK I WAS SHOPPING AT WALMART THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I CAME BACK TO THE CAR I NOTICE A DENT AND SCRATCH ON THE BACK PASSENGER DOOR I AM USING A ENTERPRISE CAR FOR UBER WILL THEY TAKE THE CAR FROM ME??????*


Who is the insurance provider you need to contact them and they should take care of it wasn't your fault bro..


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

After your $1,000 deductible.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Just report it. It's not your car, I woudln't worry about it.

Wait a minute, did you tell Enterprise you are using their car for Uber?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You had me at "walmart"


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Go4 said:


> After your $1,000 deductible.


Oh yeah damage might come out of your pocket...sucks everyone always screwing the little man..


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Just tell them your Caps Lock is stuck, they'll understand how important this is to you!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't report it unless they find it. Play dumb, a lot of the time they don't catch it upon a walk around. Just my $.02 but you never admit to anything in this life. Next time park uphill in the back away from the cart mine field


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Just report it. It's not your car, I woudln't worry about it.
> 
> Wait a minute, did you tell Enterprise you are using their car for Uber?


Uber has a deal with Enterprise.



Beats By Da Don said:


> OK I WAS SHOPPING AT WALMART THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I CAME BACK TO THE CAR I NOTICE A DENT AND SCRATCH ON THE BACK PASSENGER DOOR I AM USING A ENTERPRISE CAR FOR UBER WILL THEY TAKE THE CAR FROM ME??????


Don't worry about scratches smaller than a nickel, or dents smaller than a golf ball.

That said, you have a $1,000 deductible, either thru James River if you were on your way to an accepted ping, or transporting a pax. Otherwise, same deductible thru Enterprise's insurance, but they'll let JR deny it first.

If it's a first occurance, you're ok. Two, and they may not give you another car.


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

Honestly...I would try to get it fixed. Enterprise WILL CHARGE you $1000, the minute they find out. I witnessed a driver reporting that someone had taken out his mirror overnight and that is what they did. That is our deductible. IF they determine its not your fault you will get your money back. I hope you can find someone to pop/paint it for you. I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Beats By Da Don said:


> OK I WAS SHOPPING AT WALMART THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I CAME BACK TO THE CAR I NOTICE A DENT AND SCRATCH ON THE BACK PASSENGER DOOR I AM USING A ENTERPRISE CAR FOR UBER WILL THEY TAKE THE CAR FROM ME??????


Quit yelling at us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beats By Da Don said:


> OK I WAS SHOPPING AT WALMART THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I CAME BACK TO THE CAR I NOTICE A DENT AND SCRATCH ON THE BACK PASSENGER DOOR I AM USING A ENTERPRISE CAR FOR UBER WILL THEY TAKE THE CAR FROM ME??????


Sell it for parts and report it stolen.

Pay the deductible with parts money.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Sell it for parts and report it stolen.
> 
> Pay the deductible with parts money.


this is genius level.


----------

